# Help: how does one do these decorative raglans?



## Maltova

Have seen some really intricate patterns on the raglan sleeve decreases/increases on some sites..would love to know how to do them..I can't read charts :sm03: :sm03: 
Attaching a pic here. Can anyone help? 
This is one of the simpler ones..there are others which have lace & much more complex stuff ..very beautiful

Edited to add another pic


----------



## Nannylez

That is beautiful; where did you find this pattern please?


----------



## suewynn

This is a top-down sweater and the yolk increases are made by yo-s every other row, where you can see the little holes.
On the lower part, to not have increases happen, a decrease is done immediately after or before the yo.
Does this help you understand this pattern?


----------



## lildeb2

That's so pretty!


----------



## sewlee

Maybe here:
https://www.instagram.com/elaydi_knitting/



Nannylez said:


> That is beautiful; where did you find this pattern please?


----------



## Sagarika

SO PRETTY! I would also like to find out how to do it.


----------



## Maltova

suewynn said:


> This is a top-down sweater and the yolk increases are made by yo-s every other row, where you can see the little holes.
> On the lower part, to not have increases happen, a decrease is done immediately after or before the yo.
> Does this help you understand this pattern?


I think I get some idea of the math..but need very clear instructions to do it. I guess if I really put my mind to it, I can do the calculations..will try
Thanks for your help


----------



## Maltova

Nannylez said:


> That is beautiful; where did you find this pattern please?


Browsing pinterest instead of working on my knitting..that's how I found it :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Maltova

Some more ...these are just too intricate & beautiful


----------



## nanamags

They are beautiful, I'd love that pattern to.


----------



## nannygoat

What beautiful sweaters.


----------



## moonriver

So pretty


----------



## linalu

Adorable!


----------



## Roses and cats

Maltova said:


> Some more ...these are just too intricate & beautiful


These are gorgeous.


----------



## jinx

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-445388-1.html
I believe the raglan increases were shared in this topic.


----------



## knit4ES

jinx said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-445388-1.html
> I believe the raglan increases were shared in this topic.


I thought I remembered that too.... here's the direct link to where LizR figured it out and wrote it for all
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-445388-3.html#10228163


----------



## Maltova

jinx said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-445388-1.html
> I believe the raglan increases were shared in this topic.


Thank you for pointing me to this..yes, I guess it is the same


----------



## Bonnie7591

Those are so pretty, thanks to those who gave links to instructions,


----------



## run4fittness

Lovely and I do believe jinx shared the link.


----------



## silversurfer

The picture is detailed enough to count the stiches. The first inc row is yo K2yo. You then inc every other row and work the sts between the incs in garter stitch.


----------



## belledune

Not sure if this is as fancy as you would like but am sending it in case. It's a Taija Hilliard pattern called Little Lemon Drop. Hope it helps.Terry


----------



## Maltova

belledune said:


> Not sure if this is as fancy as you would like but am sending it in case. It's a Taija Hilliard pattern called Little Lemon Drop. Hope it helps.Terry


Oh yes, iy is very lovely too..cables on the raglan..love it.tried searching for the pattern..couldn't 
Could you share the link please?


----------



## belledune

Sorry sent the last email without adding this. KNIT & CROCHET SMART has a right up on Raglan sleeves trivia with several charts. Once you see these, I think you would get the idea of how to add other decorative stitches. I've attached the article but i see that the pictures do not seem to be there. You might just have to google the article. Good Luck & Happy Knitting! Terry


----------



## belledune

Take a look at me second email first as the cable raglan in the "Knit and Crochet smart Raglan sleeve trivia" article is free where as you would have to buy little lemon drop sweater on ravelry. I'm not great at attaching links. Something always goes wrong. but if you want the little yellow sweater just wright in Little lemon drop in the pattern section of ravelry. Hope it works! Terry


----------



## Mitch

Beautiful sweaters.


----------



## maggie45

These are beautiful


----------



## Loulame5

I knitted the sunnyside baby cardigan, the cabled one. It is free on ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunnyside


----------



## Kansas g-ma

knit4ES said:


> I thought I remembered that too.... here's the direct link to where LizR figured it out and wrote it for all
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-445388-3.html#10228163


Thanks, Knit4ES, I had missed that posting. Probably could have figured it out myself but nice not to have to work at it. Thanks, LizR.


----------



## Leonne

These are so beautiful. Splendid example of "knitting".


----------



## sewlee

Thanks for this excellent site . 


belledune said:


> Sorry sent the last email without adding this. KNIT & CROCHET SMART has a right up on Raglan sleeves trivia with several charts. Once you see these, I think you would get the idea of how to add other decorative stitches. I've attached the article but i see that the pictures do not seem to be there. You might just have to google the article. Good Luck & Happy Knitting! Terry


----------



## gwennieh68

I seriously need patterns for these! They are so beautiful. If anyone finds out how to get the patterns will they please post the results on here? I am trying to research this myself but haven't managed to find anything so far.


----------



## maggieblr

http://www.smart-knit-crocheting.com/raglan-sleeves.html


----------



## Shania

Love those sweaters. But not there yet


----------



## run4fittness

maggieblr said:


> http://www.smart-knit-crocheting.com/raglan-sleeves.html


Beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## clement

Beautiful work


----------



## Gundi2

dont know how too, but sure is beautiful.


----------



## spinninggill

Try looking at the symbol key on the chart and then write out what the symbol means, working stitch by stitch, row by row, until you come to the end - a bit laborious, but you only need to do it once and it's there for any other project with that pattern


----------



## kdanielewicz

Thank you for the links.


----------



## Grandma Jo

All of the sweaters are beautiful. Hope we can see some patterns for these.


----------



## overwhelmed1

Absolutely gorgeous. Wish the pattern is available.


----------



## jeanbess

Maltova said:


> Have seen some really intricate patterns on the raglan sleeve decreases/increases on some sites..would love to know how to do them..I can't read charts :sm03: :sm03:
> Attaching a pic here. Can anyone help?
> This is one of the simpler ones..there are others which have lace & much more complex stuff ..very beautiful
> 
> Edited to add another pic


That lady that puts these pattern on Pinterest has beautiful work i wish we can get them in English 
There so unique


----------



## grandmann

Grandma Jo said:


> All of the sweaters are beautiful. Hope we can see some patterns for these.


I agree...


----------



## rkr

jeanbess said:


> That lady that puts these pattern on Pinterest has beautiful work i wish we can get them in English
> There so unique


I looked through most of her posted pix online - for a talented designer - I was surprised to see the Entrechat shrug/bolero pictured, w/NO credit given to the original designer! It makes me wonder if most/all of the other innovative methods are hers... or just her own knitted versions.

I'm certainly glad that I'm at a point in experience to 'read' knitting. There are several designs that clearly show every st - which can be counted and replicated. But I surely wouldn't post anything I didn't design w/o posting design credit!


----------



## partridgelady

Oh my gosh, those are so cute. I would LOVE an adult one of the first picture.


----------



## Lillyhooch

This is the link to the Facebook page where some of these are posted. This is a wonderful collection of babies clothes. Obviously a collection as I noticed some with a Russian link in them: https://www.facebook.com/Asi-nin-h%C3%BCnerli-elleri-369002489790316/


----------



## LindaBlueCat

Maltova said:


> Some more ...these are just too intricate & beautiful


Love the leaves! I'd like to make them! And i just found out my mom's caregiver is going to be grammy to another set of twins....


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful patterns


----------



## Maltova

belledune said:


> Sorry sent the last email without adding this. KNIT & CROCHET SMART has a right up on Raglan sleeves trivia with several charts. Once you see these, I think you would get the idea of how to add other decorative stitches. I've attached the article but i see that the pictures do not seem to be there. You might just have to google the article. Good Luck & Happy Knitting! Terry


Yes, I managed to check it out. Thanks for the link..very informative


----------



## ellnbchristi

Really pretty, but I'd love to have adult size patterns for this!


----------



## suewynn

ellnbchristi said:


> Really pretty, but I'd love to have adult size patterns for this!


Adult top-down sweaters and cardigans are made exactly the same way, increasing each side of the raglan stitches (8 times) every other row.
Here are some sites to help you.
http://www.woolworks.org/patterns/raglan.html
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/top-down-raglan-sweater-generator
http://fringeassociation.com/2013/03/08/how-to-improvise-a-top-down-sweater-part-1-casting-on-and-marking-raglans/


----------



## BlueBerry36

Love raglan sleeves so much easier then set in sleeves, but can't find enough adult ones.. There gorgeous sweaters????????????


----------



## knit4ES

suewynn said:


> Adult top-down sweaters and cardigans are made exactly the same way, increasing each side of the raglan stitches (8 times) every other row.
> Here are some sites to help you.
> http://www.woolworks.org/patterns/raglan.html
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/top-down-raglan-sweater-generator
> http://fringeassociation.com/2013/03/08/how-to-improvise-a-top-down-sweater-part-1-casting-on-and-marking-raglans/


The last one is new to me... thank you. 
I store a lot of things in Ravelry and this is the reference to this there. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/improv


----------



## mewfn

I copied the pattern for the "leaf" design along the raglan and put it into Google Translate. It appears to be in Spanish, but it still has some terms that I am not sure what they mean. Hope someone can translate from this translation:
MATERIALS

 - 100 grams of Kattia Panama

 - Needles # 2 '5 mm

 - 10 buttons



POINTS EMPLOYED

 - Moss or fool spot

 - Point for the base of the body and of the sleeve

              1vª- Right spot

               2v - 7p. Right * 1p. Rev, 7p. law*
               Repeat these two laps

 - Spiked spike point ranglan

   - Work on 11 points
   - 1vª 5 p. Right, Hebra, 1p. Right, Thread, 5p. law
   - 2nd round and all pairs in p. reverse
   - 3vª 5p. Right, Hebra, 3p. Right, Thread, 5p. law
   - 5vª 5p. Right, strand, 5p.right, strand, 5p.right
   - 7vª 5p. Right, Hebra, 7p. Right, thread, 5p.right
   - 9vª 5p.right, Hebra, 9.right, Hebra, 5p.retro
   - Repeat these 10 laps


REALIZATION

 - Beginning at the neckline

 - Assemble 83 points and work 8 laps on p. Of moss, making at the end of the 7th round a buttonhole to three points of the selvedge (2 points together Hebra) The rest of button holes are worked every 16 turns

 - In the next round the points are distributed as follows:

     (5der, H, 1der, H, 10der, H, 1der, H, 5der), 4der, 4der, 8der

    - 7der, 1rev, 4der, 26 rev, 15 der, 26rev, 4der, 1 rev, 7der

   - 8der, 4der, (5der, H, 3der, H, 10der, H, 3der, H, 5der) 15 der, (5der, H, 3der, H, 10der, H, 3der, H, 5der) 4der, 8der

Continue in the same way until obtaining a total of 4 motifs and 243 points



 - On the next spin separate the stitches to knit the sleeves and body separately

 - 36 points for the middle back, close a point

 - 52 points for the sleeve

 - 67 points for the striker

 - 52 points for the other sleeve

 - 36 points for the other half back



 - Collect the 52 points of a sleeve and continue knitting on them on p. Of moss for 48 turns, decreasing on both sides 1 point every 10 turns = 48 points

 - Switch to p. For the base of sleeves, decreasing 1 point in the first round, working 12 laps and closing all points

 - Knit the other sleeve the same way



 - Continue to knit on the remaining points of the body (135) on p. Of moss and buttons on p. Base, for 49 laps

 - Finish with 12 laps on base body,

 - Close the points on the last lap




 - Making the seams of the sleeves and armholes

 - Paste buttons


BOATS

 - Mount 41 point and work a lap in p. law

 - Continue on p. Of moss increasing in the turns of the right of the work 4 points as follows:

     - 1p.der, H, 19p. Der, H 1p-der, H, 19p.der, H, 1p.der

 - Continue increasing in the turns of the right until obtaining 61 points

 - Knit 12 rounds without raises



 - On the next lap start the instep

 - Knitting: 24p.der, 2p.j.der, 9p.der, 2p.j.rev. And return, leaving the 24 p. Remaining on hold

 - Continue in the same way by weaving only the 11 central points

 - Working in the turns of the right a simple surjecte with the last central point and the first one of the left ones in wait in the left side and in the reverse turns backwards to work together of the reverse the last central point with the first one of the left ones in wait in right side

 - On all laps slip the first non-knit stitch



- On the 21 lap following the simple surjete mount 3 points and return, knit on the points of the instep and continue on the remaining points on the right side

 - Knit on p. Of moss on these points = 28 p. During 20 laps making on the left side 3 eyelets to three points of the edge (2p.j., H) the first in the 1st round and the others distanced 6 laps

 - Close the points

 - Assemble 3 points and collect the remaining 14 on the left side and knit 20 laps on p. Of moss closing the points in the last


 - Work the other pucker symmetrically

 - Make the back seams and insoles

 - Fix the flap on the right side to the left at the base of the opening

 - Work the other pucker symmetrically
Google Translate for Business:Translator ToolkitWebsite TranslatorGlobal Market Finder
About Google TranslateCommunityMobileAbout GooglePrivacy & TermsHelpSend feedback


----------



## martyr

suewynn wrote:
Adult top-down sweaters and cardigans are made exactly the same way, increasing each side of the raglan stitches (8 times) every other row.
Here are some sites to help you.
http://www.woolworks.org/patterns/raglan.html
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/top-down-raglan-sweater-generator
http://fringeassociation.com/2013/03/08/how-to-improvise-a-top-down-sweater-part-1-casting-on-and-marking-raglans/



knit4ES said:


> The last one is new to me... thank you.
> I store a lot of things in Ravelry and this is the reference to this there. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/improv


I love top down too. thanks for these. Another useful guide is Barbara Walkers wonderful book Knitting From The Top Down. She was the mother of all top down knitting as far as I know. I use it a lot.


----------



## Lillyhooch

maggieblr said:


> http://www.smart-knit-crocheting.com/raglan-sleeves.html


This is a great site. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Lillyhooch

mewfn said:


> I copied the pattern for the "leaf" design along the raglan and put it into Google Translate. It appears to be in Spanish, but it still has some terms that I am not sure what they mean. Hope someone can translate from this translation:
> MATERIALS
> 
> - 100 grams of Kattia Panama
> 
> - Needles # 2 '5 mm
> 
> - 10 buttons
> 
> POINTS EMPLOYED
> 
> - Moss or fool spot
> 
> - Point for the base of the body and of the sleeve
> 
> 1vª- Right spot
> 
> 2v - 7p. Right * 1p. Rev, 7p. law*
> Repeat these two laps
> 
> - Spiked spike point ranglan
> 
> - Work on 11 points
> - 1vª 5 p. Right, Hebra, 1p. Right, Thread, 5p. law
> - 2nd round and all pairs in p. reverse
> - 3vª 5p. Right, Hebra, 3p. Right, Thread, 5p. law
> - 5vª 5p. Right, strand, 5p.right, strand, 5p.right
> - 7vª 5p. Right, Hebra, 7p. Right, thread, 5p.right
> - 9vª 5p.right, Hebra, 9.right, Hebra, 5p.retro
> - Repeat these 10 laps
> 
> REALIZATION
> 
> - Beginning at the neckline
> 
> - Assemble 83 points and work 8 laps on p. Of moss, making at the end of the 7th round a buttonhole to three points of the selvedge (2 points together Hebra) The rest of button holes are worked every 16 turns
> 
> - In the next round the points are distributed as follows:
> 
> (5der, H, 1der, H, 10der, H, 1der, H, 5der), 4der, 4der, 8der
> 
> - 7der, 1rev, 4der, 26 rev, 15 der, 26rev, 4der, 1 rev, 7der
> 
> - 8der, 4der, (5der, H, 3der, H, 10der, H, 3der, H, 5der) 15 der, (5der, H, 3der, H, 10der, H, 3der, H, 5der) 4der, 8der
> 
> Continue in the same way until obtaining a total of 4 motifs and 243 points
> 
> - On the next spin separate the stitches to knit the sleeves and body separately
> 
> - 36 points for the middle back, close a point
> 
> - 52 points for the sleeve
> 
> - 67 points for the striker
> 
> - 52 points for the other sleeve
> 
> - 36 points for the other half back
> 
> - Collect the 52 points of a sleeve and continue knitting on them on p. Of moss for 48 turns, decreasing on both sides 1 point every 10 turns = 48 points
> 
> - Switch to p. For the base of sleeves, decreasing 1 point in the first round, working 12 laps and closing all points
> 
> - Knit the other sleeve the same way
> 
> - Continue to knit on the remaining points of the body (135) on p. Of moss and buttons on p. Base, for 49 laps
> 
> - Finish with 12 laps on base body,
> 
> - Close the points on the last lap
> 
> - Making the seams of the sleeves and armholes
> 
> - Paste buttons
> 
> BOATS
> 
> - Mount 41 point and work a lap in p. law
> 
> - Continue on p. Of moss increasing in the turns of the right of the work 4 points as follows:
> 
> - 1p.der, H, 19p. Der, H 1p-der, H, 19p.der, H, 1p.der
> 
> - Continue increasing in the turns of the right until obtaining 61 points
> 
> - Knit 12 rounds without raises
> 
> - On the next lap start the instep
> 
> - Knitting: 24p.der, 2p.j.der, 9p.der, 2p.j.rev. And return, leaving the 24 p. Remaining on hold
> 
> - Continue in the same way by weaving only the 11 central points
> 
> - Working in the turns of the right a simple surjecte with the last central point and the first one of the left ones in wait in the left side and in the reverse turns backwards to work together of the reverse the last central point with the first one of the left ones in wait in right side
> 
> - On all laps slip the first non-knit stitch
> 
> - On the 21 lap following the simple surjete mount 3 points and return, knit on the points of the instep and continue on the remaining points on the right side
> 
> - Knit on p. Of moss on these points = 28 p. During 20 laps making on the left side 3 eyelets to three points of the edge (2p.j., H) the first in the 1st round and the others distanced 6 laps
> 
> - Close the points
> 
> - Assemble 3 points and collect the remaining 14 on the left side and knit 20 laps on p. Of moss closing the points in the last
> 
> - Work the other pucker symmetrically
> 
> - Make the back seams and insoles
> 
> - Fix the flap on the right side to the left at the base of the opening
> 
> - Work the other pucker symmetrically
> Google Translate for Business:Translator ToolkitWebsite TranslatorGlobal Market Finder
> About Google TranslateCommunityMobileAbout GooglePrivacy & TermsHelpSend feedback


As a community, how about we have a campaign to get Google to do a Google Translate for Knitting and Crochet? How good would that be...


----------



## Lillyhooch

Lillyhooch said:


> As a community, how about we have a campaign to get Google to do a Google Translate for Knitting and Crochet? How good would that be...


I just remembered this: https://string-or-nothing.com/international-glossary/
Has anyone tried to use it for translating a pattern?


----------



## sewlee

Now that is a brilliant idea. It would be a tremendous service to the masses!


Lillyhooch said:


> As a community, how about we have a campaign to get Google to do a Google Translate for Knitting and Crochet? How good would that be...


----------



## Maltova

sewlee said:


> Now that is a brilliant idea. It would be a tremendous service to the masses!


Agree..willing to sign on for this :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Maltova

mewfn said:


> I copied the pattern for the "leaf" design along the raglan and put it into Google Translate. It appears to be in Spanish, but it still has some terms that I am not sure what they mean. Hope someone can translate from this translation:
> MATERIALS
> 
> - 100 grams of Kattia Panama
> 
> - Needles # 2 '5 mm
> 
> - 10 buttons
> 
> POINTS EMPLOYED
> 
> - Moss or fool spot
> 
> - Point for the base of the body and of the sleeve
> 
> 1vª- Right spot
> 
> 2v - 7p. Right * 1p. Rev, 7p. law*
> Repeat these two laps
> 
> - Spiked spike point ranglan
> 
> - Work on 11 points
> - 1vª 5 p. Right, Hebra, 1p. Right, Thread, 5p. law
> - 2nd round and all pairs in p. reverse
> - 3vª 5p. Right, Hebra, 3p. Right, Thread, 5p. law
> - 5vª 5p. Right, strand, 5p.right, strand, 5p.right
> - 7vª 5p. Right, Hebra, 7p. Right, thread, 5p.right
> - 9vª 5p.right, Hebra, 9.right, Hebra, 5p.retro
> - Repeat these 10 laps
> 
> REALIZATION
> 
> - Beginning at the neckline
> 
> - Assemble 83 points and work 8 laps on p. Of moss, making at the end of the 7th round a buttonhole to three points of the selvedge (2 points together Hebra) The rest of button holes are worked every 16 turns
> 
> - In the next round the points are distributed as follows:
> 
> (5der, H, 1der, H, 10der, H, 1der, H, 5der), 4der, 4der, 8der
> 
> - 7der, 1rev, 4der, 26 rev, 15 der, 26rev, 4der, 1 rev, 7der
> 
> - 8der, 4der, (5der, H, 3der, H, 10der, H, 3der, H, 5der) 15 der, (5der, H, 3der, H, 10der, H, 3der, H, 5der) 4der, 8der
> 
> Continue in the same way until obtaining a total of 4 motifs and 243 points
> 
> - On the next spin separate the stitches to knit the sleeves and body separately
> 
> - 36 points for the middle back, close a point
> 
> - 52 points for the sleeve
> 
> - 67 points for the striker
> 
> - 52 points for the other sleeve
> 
> - 36 points for the other half back
> 
> - Collect the 52 points of a sleeve and continue knitting on them on p. Of moss for 48 turns, decreasing on both sides 1 point every 10 turns = 48 points
> 
> - Switch to p. For the base of sleeves, decreasing 1 point in the first round, working 12 laps and closing all points
> 
> - Knit the other sleeve the same way
> 
> - Continue to knit on the remaining points of the body (135) on p. Of moss and buttons on p. Base, for 49 laps
> 
> - Finish with 12 laps on base body,
> 
> - Close the points on the last lap
> 
> - Making the seams of the sleeves and armholes
> 
> - Paste buttons
> 
> BOATS
> 
> - Mount 41 point and work a lap in p. law
> 
> - Continue on p. Of moss increasing in the turns of the right of the work 4 points as follows:
> 
> - 1p.der, H, 19p. Der, H 1p-der, H, 19p.der, H, 1p.der
> 
> - Continue increasing in the turns of the right until obtaining 61 points
> 
> - Knit 12 rounds without raises
> 
> - On the next lap start the instep
> 
> - Knitting: 24p.der, 2p.j.der, 9p.der, 2p.j.rev. And return, leaving the 24 p. Remaining on hold
> 
> - Continue in the same way by weaving only the 11 central points
> 
> - Working in the turns of the right a simple surjecte with the last central point and the first one of the left ones in wait in the left side and in the reverse turns backwards to work together of the reverse the last central point with the first one of the left ones in wait in right side
> 
> - On all laps slip the first non-knit stitch
> 
> - On the 21 lap following the simple surjete mount 3 points and return, knit on the points of the instep and continue on the remaining points on the right side
> 
> - Knit on p. Of moss on these points = 28 p. During 20 laps making on the left side 3 eyelets to three points of the edge (2p.j., H) the first in the 1st round and the others distanced 6 laps
> 
> - Close the points
> 
> - Assemble 3 points and collect the remaining 14 on the left side and knit 20 laps on p. Of moss closing the points in the last
> 
> - Work the other pucker symmetrically
> 
> - Make the back seams and insoles
> 
> - Fix the flap on the right side to the left at the base of the opening
> 
> - Work the other pucker symmetrically
> Google Translate for Business:Translator ToolkitWebsite TranslatorGlobal Market Finder
> About Google TranslateCommunityMobileAbout GooglePrivacy & TermsHelpSend feedback


Sound little better than gobbledygook to me..wish the translation was better


----------



## sewfar

Hi ladies, most of this patterns are knitted from the neck down, a very popular way of knitting in South America and Spain, specially for baby patterns, I will be more than happy to translate a pattern to English , just ask.


----------



## Maltova

sewfar said:


> Hi ladies, most of this patterns are knitted from the neck down, a very popular way of knitting in South America and Spain, specially for baby patterns, I will be more than happy to translate a pattern to English , just ask.


That's a very generous offer, thanks a ton!

But some of what I've posted here have no written patterns...just pictures, unfortunately.

If I do come across something I particularly want, I'll remember your offer :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sewfar

I do have a f w of th pattern , will find how to share them.


----------



## janlitt

Cant find the pic to reply to, but instructions in English for the green one have been deciphered on Mariannas lazy days on facebook its the max cardigan


----------



## Palmer

May I also get all these lovely tops. I have a grategrand daughter and would love to knit that for little Zoey. I'm from Umkomaas a little town next to the see in South-Africa.


----------



## verasrg1955

Nannylez said:


> Isso é bonito; onde você achou esse molde por favor?
> [/CITAR]


----------

